# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Busco socio capitalista

## felixwam

Busco socio capitalista para abastecimiento diario de verduras de alta rotacion para las Tiendas de Plaza Vea, Vivanda y MassTemas similares: Busco socio capitalista Artículo: Tasas de interés de Agrobanco se reducirían significativamente con socio extranjero Socio para engorde de ganado Busco socio Busco socio capitalista

----------


## Stony

> Busco socio capitalista para abastecimiento diario de verduras de alta rotacion para las Tiendas de Plaza Vea, Vivanda y Mass

  
Rpta: Estimado Felix: 
Me interesa tu prpuesta pero m gustaria saber como es el tema a desarrollar.Por favor comunicate conmigo al 999853773 o 3620482 nextel 117*0658. Stony Sánez

----------


## felixwam

_El tema es incrementar la presencia en las tiendas, soy proveedor en el giro de verduras y frutas con los siguientes productos: zanahoria, espinaca, alverja americana, habas verdes y vainitas. Son productos de masivos y de alta rotación._  _El interesado deberá de contar con un capital aproximado de S/. 30,000.00 el ofrecimiento es la inclusión como integrante en la sociedad._

----------


## medallion

Programa de financiación de proyectos. Ofrecemos financiación flexible para diversos proyectos siguiendo los rigurosos procedimientos habituales. Este programa de financiación permite que un cliente disfrute de un reembolso de tasa de interés baja por tan solo un 2% anual durante un período de 2 a 30 años. Podemos aprobar un financiamiento de hasta $ 500,000,000.00 o más dependiendo del tipo de negocio. Responda con el siguiente correo electrónico: medallionfinance@financier.com

----------

